# Favourite Photographer?



## terrythomas (Mar 12, 2008)

Has this aleady been done?  Probably.

Anyway mine is Martin Parr cos he's captures the essense of Britishness so brilliantly and the everyday humdrum.

http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...il_VPage&l1=0&pid=2K7O3R13MJ3V&nm=Martin Parr


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a whole range of photographers, both professional and amateur, who I look to for inspiration but if I had to pick a favorite it would be Michael Kenna. I went to see an exhibition of his work a while back, and was blown away - both by his  photographs and his master printing.

www.michaelkenna.net

Edited to add a few other people - Fan Ho, Ragnar Axelsson, Rolf Horn as examples.


----------



## girasol (Mar 13, 2008)

No favourite photographers, just favourite photographs, and even then there are too many of them.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2008)

Cartier Bresson. Andre Kertesz.


----------



## selamlar (Mar 13, 2008)

Capa and Salgado.  Not the most original of choices, perhaps, but I like 'em.


----------



## LadyLDN (Mar 13, 2008)

Peter Hujar is one of my favourites.


----------



## zenie (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't have one 'favourite' but like Diane Arbus, Akari, Annie Lebowitz....


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 13, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> No favourite photographers, just favourite photographs, and even then there are too many of them.


Pretty much this ^

Although I really like most of George Rodger's work.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2008)

Thomas Struth. Simon Norfolk.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 13, 2008)

Cartier-Bresson, McCullin, Capa, W Eugene Smith, Dorothea Lange, Brassai, Martin Parr, Salgado amongst others.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 13, 2008)

Anne Geddes.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to be fascinated by Leni Reifensthal when I was much much younger on the grounds that here was someone with a great talent who could have used it for good but instead used it for evil.  Talent and morality don't always go hand in hand.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Anne Geddes.


Wha'?!


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, that's a lie!


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 13, 2008)

Loads of different ones- Henri Cartier Bresson and other early Magnum photographers, Ansel Adams, Don McCullen, Robert Mapplethorpe, Man Ray, Annie Liebowitz.

I suppose Annie's my favourite though...


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 13, 2008)

Henri Cartier Bresson, Robert Doisneau, Don McCullin, Frans Lanting, Sebastiao Salgado.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jim Marks


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 13, 2008)

William Eggleston


----------



## Pingu (Mar 13, 2008)

firky


----------



## Firky (Mar 13, 2008)

Really? I thoguht you liked that bloke who does the photo shoots for scouse-teenz.com


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 13, 2008)

Tony Ray-Jones, Martin Parr (although I'm not overly keen on stuff since Small World, and that was 1995), Cartier-Bresson, Winogrand, Robert Frank, Simon Roberts, Simon Norfolk, anyone else called Simon.


Also Mark Alor Powell

http://book.markalor.com/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> ...
> 
> Also Mark Alor Powell...




Overrated copycat in my book. Brighton school loser 

There are fucking loads of good photographers doing good stuff, but very few are doing anything new. I don't like Martin Parr's photography, but I do have a great deal of respect for him and what he's achieved.

Mark Powell has produced some brilliant stuff in the style of others. Far from original and that matters to me.

Strange times in photography. Anyone and anybody can do it. That's a good thing. Where is the next vision coming from mind? Thomas Struth is IMO the absolute master currently. Simon Norfolk is getting money to develop his skills beyond copycat status. There are others doing really good stuff today also. But, the very best photography around today isn't big name stuff, it's FlickR stuff. Will it ever be recognised? Doubtful, because we're all still suckers for established brands and shit.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 13, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Overrated copycat in my book. Brighton school loser
> 
> 
> Mark Powell has produced some brilliant stuff in the style of others. Far from original and that matters to me.



"Overrated"   who, Mark Powell? I don't think he's well enough known to be called overated.

Ha ha - just realised - you're talking about the Shipping Forecast bloke, Mark Power.

Edit Mark (Alor) Powell is the Locaburg dude in Mexico (see the link).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 13, 2008)

Ansel Adams
Bill Brandt
Jane Bown
Karsh
Diane Arbus
Leon Morris
Man Ray
Moholy-Nagy
Arthur Fellig
Paul Russell
Lee Miller
Firky
editor


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 13, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ansel Adams
> Bill Brandt
> Jane Bown
> Karsh
> ...



I don't think that Bill Brandt and some of those other no-hopers deserves to be on the same list as me, but I forgot Fellig/Weegee from my list of favourite photographers.  Maybe he will come into fashion.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> "Overrated"   who, Mark Powell? I don't think he's well enough known to be called overated.
> 
> Ha ha - just realised - you're talking about the Shipping Forecast bloke, Mark Power.
> 
> Edit Mark (Alor) Powell is the Locaburg dude in Mexico (see the link).





Oh yeah!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a long list in my internet favourites, I like some famous photographers also, but people like A Adams or M Parr, Kappa etc (while I know they are good) they do not really float my boat ..

Three from my internet favourites: 

Ed Leys 
http://www.blackmallard.com/cal_ls/

David Roberts 
http://www.pbase.com/deewun/portraits

Dirk Vermeirre
http://www.pbase.com/dievee/root&page=all

perhaps I will come back to post more later ..


----------



## Valve (Mar 13, 2008)

Well:

Tony Ray Jones, Martin Parr, Joel Meyerwitz, Winogrand, Friedlander, Scott McFarland, Roy Arden, Stephen Waddell, Stan Douglas, Chris Gergley, Greg Girard, Gursky, Burtynsky, Alec Soth.


----------



## terrythomas (Mar 14, 2008)

whatyagottado for some links around here?  I've not got time to google that lot.  Give me something to click!


----------



## Firky (Mar 14, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> whatyagottado for some links around here? I've not got time to google that lot.  Give me something to click!



Garry Winnogrand:
http://www.getty.edu/art/gettyguide/artMakerDetails?maker=1834







O Winston Link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O._Winston_Link






More later.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 14, 2008)

Pingu said:


> firky


yep

and no scouseteenz jokes eh? or airfix.


----------



## Firky (Mar 14, 2008)

firky said:


> Garry Winnogrand:
> http://www.getty.edu/art/gettyguide/artMakerDetails?maker=1834
> 
> 
> ...



You can tell where I get my love of B&W from.

Firky


----------



## terrythomas (Mar 14, 2008)

firky said:


> You can tell where I get my love of B&W from.
> 
> Firky



wow

that wow was for the top 2 pics but somehow they're not in this.  I need to go to bed, can't work it out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 14, 2008)

fucking copycat innit  want me money back....


----------



## Firky (Mar 14, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> wow
> 
> that wow was for the top 2 pics but somehow they're not in this.  I need to go to bed, can't work it out.



Winston O Link is probably one of the most famous least famous (if that makes sense) photographers there is. The way he captured industrial america is submlime. Look up vernacular in the dictionary and he's there. He is Henry Ford with a camera.

Gaz just had a knack but Link was an artist.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 14, 2008)

firky said:


> Really? I thoguht you liked that bloke who does the photo shoots for scouse-teenz.com


 

that isnt you?

oh in that case then a bloke called richard lindley.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 14, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> Has this aleady been done?  Probably.
> 
> Anyway mine is Martin Parr cos he's captures the essense of Britishness so brilliantly and the everyday humdrum.
> 
> http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...il_VPage&l1=0&pid=2K7O3R13MJ3V&nm=Martin Parr



A Paul Russell wannabee


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 14, 2008)

terrythomas said:


> Anyway mine is Martin Parr cos he's captures the essense of Britishness so brilliantly and the everyday humdrum.
> 
> http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...il_VPage&l1=0&pid=2K7O3R13MJ3V&nm=Martin Parr



Ha ha.

I guess that most people here are familiar with Parr's stuff, but if you're not, I don't think that portfolio's a great intro - it focuses quite a bit on his more recent stuff. I mean, picture 4???


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 14, 2008)

Joel-Peter Witkin, Jeffrey Silverthorne, Diane Arbus


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2008)

weltweit said:


> ...
> Ed Leys
> http://www.blackmallard.com/cal_ls/
> 
> ...



Three more:

Martin Crespo 
http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/infierno
This link is to a set of photos taken in a mental asylum in Paraguy. If you expect to have any mental problems I recommend you have them in the UK. The conditions in Paraguy are not good.

Dave
(london street photography, a massive gallery)
http://www.pbase.com/dave1/root

Linde Waidhofer
http://www.westerneye.com/pages/portfolios/portfolios_intro.html


----------



## Valve (Mar 15, 2008)

and William Eggleston.


----------



## Mekon (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm another Magnum fan, particularly Elliott Erwitt and Henri Cartier Bresson.
I also love the highly stylised portraits of Dorothy Wilding, Madame Yevonde and Cecil Beaton. Beautiful.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 17, 2008)

i do like manray (but that's a bit obv maybe......)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 17, 2008)

Henryk Ross


----------



## weltweit (Apr 12, 2008)

There was a female photographer who did a series on prostitutes in India, on a very notorious road. She came to my attention when someone I knew (from the net) also took photographs there. She had gotten into their confidence and took some very intimate photos which was a lot more than he was able. 

Anyone know who this is?


----------



## Valve (Apr 12, 2008)

mary ellen mark


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 13, 2008)

I know Robert Capa is famous for his war photography and took some very interesting photos on Omaha Beach. However this beach photo I would rate as being his best photo.






I like Robert Capa because he was really a crap photographer who had no idea and even screwed up on some of his early work. Like many photographers on Urban75 he was either in the right place at the right time or just lucky as in this photo of Picasso.


Dimitri Baltermants Grief in the Crimerea is a stunning photo of futility of war





W.Eugene Smith Tomoko in her Bath shows the evil of pollution


----------

